# parasite?



## caitlynn21 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a mollie fish that i have been told that her intestines are hanging out. Could it be a parasite or some other disease? How should I treat it or how do I help her?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If her intestines are really hanging out, then there isn't much of anything you can do. If it only LOOKS like her guts are hanging out because she's got callamanus worms, then you can de-worm her.


----------



## caitlynn21 (Sep 30, 2008)

She is so sick. I have taken her out of the tank and put her in a small tank, but she is so sick. Shes been lying down at the bottom of the tank for most of the afternoon. I didnt want to do anything to her until I found out if I could save her but unfortunetly I think she is going to die and it is breaking my heart. Should I be worried about the rest of the fish in my tank? I have 2 other mollies and two danios. Tank is 10 gallons and about 1 week and a half old and is cycling. everything is really high but Ive been doing 50% changes everyday and twice today and they are all coming down. Will pH tabs help get ammonia down quicker? Anything that anyone could tell me would be very helpful. Thank you


----------

